# Trevor_Geiger Cruze Build Log



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought my Summit White 1Lt 1.4T Cruze back in September of last year and since then I've put 5 different systems in it and I've only tinted the windows and bowties and of course rainguards. There will be a lot of pictures in this log as well and they will take some time, but in the meantime enjoy the pictures!
Mod list in numerical order:
20% Tint & 20% Brow
Rainguards
Red Dipped Wheels
Black Dipped Cruze & LT Emblem, Chrome Trunk Bar, Door Handle, Mirrors, & Grill Area
Upgraded headlights (high/low beam)

Future Mods:
Black Dipped Roof, Black Dip Crome On Fogs, & Door Chrome Trim
Upgrade All Interior & Exterior Lights
Red Underglow
Tune
BOV
Intake
More (can't think of them right now)


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Placeholder 2


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Doesn't look to bad. Reminds me of an Audi. Definitely a different look for a Cruze. Keep it up


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking good man can't wait to see a drop on it and a system in thay trunk lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally some insight on what you've been up to. Red came out good. Did you gloss em too? Still jealous of that RS front bumper.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

sgonnoud said:


> Doesn't look to bad. Reminds me of an Audi. Definitely a different look for a Cruze. Keep it up


Thank you 



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Looking good man can't wait to see a drop on it and a system in thay trunk lol.
> 
> A system will probably the last thing in I had some things come up lol and a drop is a no no. My roads = tore up Cruze. Don't get me wrong I'd love to do that lol. Thank you lol
> 
> ...





IROCZILLA said:


> Finally some insight on what you've been up to. Red came out good. Did you gloss em too? Still jealous of that RS front bumper.


Thank you lol and yeah I did 5 coats of gloss I feel like I did something wrong with glossing lol and have you tried looking for one in your area?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I keep forgetting about how crappy some of Indianas roads are.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah now if I lived in the city I'd drop it some in a heartbeat lol.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks awesome man. Have you thought about dipping only the chrome trim around your bowties red to tie in the wheels? Like not the grille chrome and all that just the outline of your bowtie. I think it would look sick with all the black on the front


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, ive been asking people about their visors. What kind did you get?


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Looks awesome man. Have you thought about dipping only the chrome trim around your bowties red to tie in the wheels? Like not the grille chrome and all that just the outline of your bowtie. I think it would look sick with all the black on the front


I was thinking he should do either red or white would look great


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Looks awesome man. Have you thought about dipping only the chrome trim around your bowties red to tie in the wheels? Like not the grille chrome and all that just the outline of your bowtie. I think it would look sick with all the black on the front


Yeah I thought about as I was doing the whole grill lol, that's something that might change in the future though lol. And thank you!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Looks awesome man. Have you thought about dipping only the chrome trim around your bowties red to tie in the wheels? Like not the grille chrome and all that just the outline of your bowtie. I think it would look sick with all the black on the front





Rauen said:


> Also, ive been asking people about their visors. What kind did you get?


I got the in channel visors, they go inside your window slot to give it a tighter look, but they are a pita I can tell you that much my passenger side is broke (second time) I just don't want to fix it, it doesn't bother me that much lol. 


sgonnoud said:


> I was thinking he should do either red or white would look great


Yeah either red or white would make it stand out a little.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The wheels look good! I'm not a huge fan of the front, but that's just me. Any pics of the back after you got it sprayed?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> The wheels look good! I'm not a huge fan of the front, but that's just me. Any pics of the back after you got it sprayed?


Thank you! And huh I guess they didn't get uploaded when I get home tonight I'll upload them I'm on mobile right now lol.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Are they the weathertech?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Remind me of some Audi's and Maximas i see in Miami.

I really like what you have done sir bravo

Rauen: You hit the nail on it's head! That is exactly what i thought of first when i saw it.

DO IT TREVOR!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Are they the weathertech?


No sir they are avs ventshades


iKermit said:


> Remind me of some Audi's and Maximas i see in Miami.
> 
> I really like what you have done sir bravo
> 
> ...


Thank you sir lol I had a friend tell me it looked like an Audi front I was among for a Bugatti lol! And I'll see what I can do lol I can only work on it Sunday nights around 10 doing all of the dip took me from 11:30 Saturday night to 5:00 Sunday morning lol oh well.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So my plans this weekend are to plastidip my roof and door chrome trim..after that I'm done with dipping the exterior. Hopefully I'll have more interesting updates to come lol. Stay tuned


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

http://


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> http://


The chrome on the bottom!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> The chrome on the bottom!


I realized that..after I finished the rear. It was 5:00am I was tired lol. I'll take care of it this Sunday night, might do a little something different with it, I'm not sure yet lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I realized that..after I finished the rear. It was 5:00am I was tired lol. I'll take care of it this Sunday night, might do a little something different with it, I'm not sure yet lol.


Red


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

We shall wait and see sir lol. eepwallA:


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> We shall wait and see sir lol. eepwallA:


I can't decide if I like the spoiler/trim blackout but either way. Keep it up. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

That turned out really well. The black offsets the white nicely on everything


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

That looks awesome! Vinyl wrap that roof!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> That turned out really well. The black offsets the white nicely on everything


Thank you sir! I still have more to do! 


Rauen said:


> That looks awesome! Vinyl wrap that roof!!


Thank you!  I plan on dipping the roof though not comfortable with vinyl wrap lol. 


Roccityroller said:


> I can't decide if I like the spoiler/trim blackout but either way. Keep it up.
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Thank you things will look really different when it's all said and done with the dip


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I look forward to the results

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just purchased the following items:
Some headlight taillight fog light and sidemarker tint:Black-Out Headlight or Tail Lights Smoked Tint Vinyl Film Cover Sheet
Red Interior dome and map lighting:Premium SMD LED Interior Lights Package For Chevrolet Cruze
New fog lights:HID Equivalent CREE High Power H11 H8 LED Bulbs For Fog Lights
And some new headlights:Amazon.com: Philips H13 9008 X-treme Power Headlight Bulb, Pack of 2: Automotive


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Be careful with those lights I put some in my liscense plate lights and they melted it mught have been because it was constistintly on.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Be careful with those lights I put some in my liscense plate lights and they melted it mught have been because it was constistintly on.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Which lights? The ones I got for the fog lights or the ones I got for the interior?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Interior sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Interior sorry for not clarifying.


So the set I got for the interior light burnt up in your license plate light area? I don't have my interior lights on when the doors open lol, I'd only have them for show.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> So the set I got for the interior light burnt up in your license plate light area? I don't have my interior lights on when the doors open lol, I'd only have them for show.


I also have some in my interior also I only use them for show too but after what happend to my license plate lights I still pop the cover off every now and again.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Let me know how those headlights work out for you man that's a pretty good price


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Let me know how those headlights work out for you man that's a pretty good price


Will do! Can't beat the free shipping also!  I'll have them by Tuesday and put them in Wednesday hopefully


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Right on man hopefully ill have my cruze back by then. I ended up ordering the AVS in channel thanks for your help!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice progress Trevor. 
I'm unsure about the front at the moment. Looks a little funny in the pics but if I saw that in the rear view, I'd move out of the way quick.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice progress Trevor.
> I'm unsure about the front at the moment. Looks a little funny in the pics but if I saw that in the rear view, I'd move out of the way quick.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you sir!  Means a lot, lol I've had a few negative and a few positive comments about the front so far but meh it is what it is


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Thank you sir!  Means a lot, lol I've had a few negative and a few positive comments about the front so far but meh it is what it is


If you like it bro that's all thar matters. Its not rice so that perfect for me lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the new headlights are in. Amazon.com: Philips H13 9008 X-treme Power Headlight Bulb, Pack of 2: Automotive
Tonight I'll take pictures of the difference!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you done the headlight wiring upgrade? That should make the new bulbs even brighter.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Have you done the headlight wiring upgrade? That should make the new bulbs even brighter.


Hm no I have not, is there a how to thread about it on here?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here you go - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Here you go - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html


Thank you sir!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry for being a couple days late


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No worries sir lol and I can't wait to get mine! Sweet!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm dumb lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

High Beam on top and Low Beam on bottom


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, I think I might go with the crystal vision ultras.. I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of light for blue tint it's not a huge deal for me unlike some people on the forum. A couple hundred lumens isn't the end of the world 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Zachlava said:


> Thanks for the pics, I think I might go with the crystal vision ultras.. I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of light for blue tint it's not a huge deal for me unlike some people on the forum. A couple hundred lumens isn't the end of the world
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No problem sir, and I completely understand. I want to get the whitest, brightest, and most effictive light because I drive country roads at night every night so the more light I can have the better! Lol


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

If you wanted the brightest lights possible... you should have purchased HIDs. DDMTuning.com has extremely nice sets and they are extrememly reasonable.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IACRUZE248 said:


> If you wanted the brightest lights possible... you should have purchased HIDs. DDMTuning.com has extremely nice sets and they are extrememly reasonable.


I didn't want to go with hids, because I didn't want them blinding other drivers as well.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I don't want to blind other people but I like the blue tint 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

i guess i can understand that... most people normally tilt them down a notch or two to help keep from blinding people. Ive had HIDs on the past 3 vehicles and will never have anything but... I have 55W 8000k HID's on my Cruze and ya.... they are unbelievably bright. since they are 8000k they have the nice tint of blue. 

I did like the output that yours showed in the pictures you provided, definetely good bulbs.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you sir I appreciate it. Lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Interior lights are here! Installed them Saturday, they are nice, just the right amount and look good as well. Here is the link Premium SMD LED Interior Lights Package For Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Interior lights are here! Installed them Saturday, they are nice, just the right amount and look good as well. Here is the link Premium SMD LED Interior Lights Package For Chevrolet Cruze


Those look brighter than mine.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh really? Didn't you get the same ones or no? And the first picture is in front of my garage with the garage lights on. I'll take a better picture in the dark tonight.


----------



## tlarose (Jul 30, 2013)

That interior light package, does it have 3 lights for the map light. I am finding it hard to find a package with the 1 light for the dome, and *3* lights for the map, the 2 push ones on each side, and then the middle automatic one.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tlarose said:


> That interior light package, does it have 3 lights for the map light. I am finding it hard to find a package with the 1 light for the dome, and *3* lights for the map, the 2 push ones on each side, and then the middle automatic one.


No I got the package for 3 lights 2 for the map and 1 for the dome, you can get the 4 light package for a little extra if that's what you need.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH I hope these pictures will be a little better for you. I tried to get away from the light from my garage, and they were taken with the all windows down and sunroof open.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Car looks awesome man  !!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Car looks awesome man  !!!


Why thank you sir! Stay tuned for as there will be more updates to come when I have time lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't had many updates lately but here are a few lol.
Dipped the interior trim Red (3 coats, 1 coat of gloss) thanks for the help from; Czaja25.
And my girlfriend had a photoshoot the other weekend and I talked her into taking some with my car, I was happy lol.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The CAR looks GREAT!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

2013LT said:


> The CAR looks GREAT!!!


Thank you sir, the interior was very easy to do..lol. Next thing to do is the fogs it's hard to get to them


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice hood ornament you got there too


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

That glossifier looks sweet on the red!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> That glossifier looks sweet on the red!


Thanks! I was wanting to do a few more coats..like 3 lol, but I was too tired to finish, it turned out better than I thought lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Thanks! I was wanting to do a few more coats..like 3 lol, but I was too tired to finish, it turned out better than I thought lol.


Hmm, I must acquire this glossifier you obtain.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Hmm, I must acquire this glossifier you obtain.


Dipyourcar.com or walmart or menards or lowes lol. Get on it man!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Update..or more like an fyi to fellow members on here. Warning do not buy these bulbs for your fog lights as for the diameter for the tip of the bulbs are just a hair too big...I leaned the hard way as for they both broke in my fog lamp and I have one floating around in their still..lol

Here is the link. HID Equivalent CREE High Power H11 H8 LED Bulbs For Fog Lights


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

**** bro you car looks great! That stands out for sure


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yoshi1904 said:


> **** bro you car looks great! That stands out for sure


Thank you lol I appreciate it


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im feeling the red u did in ur cruze. But had to throw mine on here for comparison.. hope u dont mind.. lol..

Second picture is some camera magic with the exposure.. top pic is the real brightness..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks nice..lol too bright for me though


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pics loaded backwards.. lol the really bright on is the one with camera exposure set high.. 

Quick question on the front end.. how hard was it to dip all the front like u did..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tsblu22 said:


> Pics loaded backwards.. lol the really bright on is the one with camera exposure set high..
> 
> Quick question on the front end.. how hard was it to dip all the front like u did..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ohh, okay! Lol I was like good god that's blinding. Eh not that hard, the only hard part was taping every thing off, which was really time consuming lol. After all the taping was done then it was a breeze. I have since took it all off because I wasn't looking too good after awhile..I plan on redoing everything when I have a good amount of time on my hands lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Got bored today so I decided to add some stripes, I messed up on the driver's side so I plan on redoing it tomorrow but the red mirrors and black gas cover has been on there for over a month now lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been posting much on the build log lately, been spending my money on something other than my Cruze lol. Well I just bought some new fogs since the last ones didn't fit well. But I plan on doing a lot of upgrades over the winter and into the spring, depending on finances. I'll be keeping you guys updated hopefully!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is something to ponder about lol; just a 62lb beast..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Here is something to ponder about lol; just a 62lb beast..


Why are you pondering I am buying PSI to replace mine.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Really? What happened with the Incriminator 15? Decided to change brands?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

AQ ftw


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Really? What happened with the Incriminator 15? Decided to change brands?



I blew it and they wouldn't warranty it.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I blew it and they wouldn't warranty it.
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


That sucks..are you going with one of their platform series or are you custom making one?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what I am getting more than likely it will definitely hold up better than that Incriminator. And only $100 more.

http://psicaraudio.com/products-page/platform-3-subwoofers/15″-platform-3-subwoofer-2/



Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Still keeping the same amp and box, or is Xtreme building you a new one? It should get down regardless.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Still keeping the same amp and box, or is Xtreme building you a new one? It should get down regardless.


Keeping everything

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good deal man, when do you expect to have it back and going again?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Good deal man, when do you expect to have it back and going again?


Before Lordstown Trip.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet! I plan on trying to get mine finished this weekend...but it's soooo cold! Lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the system is in now, finally. I'll upload some videos if anyone is interested.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Well the system is in now, finally. I'll upload some videos if anyone is interested.


If we are interested... geeze taking like a noob  who doesn't want pics and vids!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> If we are interested... geeze taking like a noob  who doesn't want pics and vids!!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well I'll get some videos uploaded tomorrow after I've had a few days with playing around with it. I definitely need deadener lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Here a little video of the system playing. Rear seats up, sub/port firing towards the trunk opening. You'll notice that I need deadener really bad..trust me I know lol. Other than all the rattling it sounds nice to me and I am pleased with the outcome..now I just need more power. Lol. Enjoy.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Need some opinions..I plan on deadening the Cruze soon because of all the annoying rattles..but as of right now the set up is facing the trunk opening and the rear seats are up. When I go to deaden the trunk I'm debating on keeping it how it is now or turning it around and having the sub and port firing into the cabin of the car and sealing off the trunk. It's loud right now inside of the car the way it is set up now but, I wonder if turning it around would make it "louder". I'm not for chasing numbers, I'm more for just being able to enjoy the bass and be proud of what is in my car. As of right now my front stage is keeping up with the bass and it isn't toned out like I was first thinking. So cruzetalk family what do you think?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So my plans for the Cruze this year is nothing special unless something happens, but I plan on doing afew things to the audio side of the car, and maybe some other visual changes with the car, other than that nothing special really.

Will update come spring time.


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice setup man. The front grill dipped looks mean. Would like to see the after pics of all that you have done such as the dipped chrome trunk lid, door handles, etc...

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

New amp  Thank you BMW11190.


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Amp looks clean. A lot of guys are putting the amps in the bottom of their trunk where the spare tire usually sits. I'm doing that right now but with dynamite. Putting in a 2000 dollar system into my cruze and hope it comes out good. Wondering if you could give me in detail on a pm how you did the front grill dipped in black. Looking to do the same to my red Chevy cruze in the future.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks I plan on building a new box soon and sealing it off in the trunk firing it into the cabin, and vinyl wrap everything black. Sure will.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just bought 3 yards of black vinyl today for $20 not a bad price I guess, now just waiting on a new box design, and some funds for an SMD DD-1. After that the system will be back and playing again lol woo woo.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Trevor, how many coats of plasti dip did you out on the dash? I wanna do red but want the matte finish. Anyone think the matte clear will work well to have the matte result?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I did 3 coats of red and 3 coats of gloss. The red dip didn't have much gloss to it so it is pretty much a flat color. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like I have another thing to add to my list of things to do when it warms up. I have carbon fiber vinyl on it now but I want some color!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet! Sounds good to me!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quick question, did the heat from the air vents mess with the plasti dip? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> Quick question, did the heat from the air vents mess with the plasti dip?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry I just now saw your question, but since I have had the dip on the vents haven't done any harm to the dip, people dip their mufflers. It is capable of extreme heat.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Be careful of the tips they don't req it for that the muffler is norm OK but they say in their vids they don't rec tips just fyi

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cruze got some tattoos today..here are before and after pictures.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Plan on doing some different stuff here soon with plasti dip and system "clean up" is coming also!


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Where did you get your cruze talk decal? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bad_diesel said:


> Where did you get your cruze talk decal?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A friend made it for me, if you want one pm me and I'll mail you one for free I bought two lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just did about 3 coats of plasti dip smoke on my headlights and taillights.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Did you just tape off around the lights or did you remove them completely do to the smoke?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Taped off about 1/2" away from all the lights.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Tails look great but heads no good. I think crystal clear is the way to be. Yours just look dirty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Tails look great but heads no good. I think crystal clear is the way to be. Yours just look dirty.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea great looking car man


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Big three done, and an xs power under the hood...box is still in the works.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

How did dipping the wheels go? Was it hard to cover everything evenly?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not very hard at all just tape and sprayed lol. Just as long as you take your time it'll come out even.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awwww yeah!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So yeah my next step is to change a few things(dip wise) and find some darn ECO wheels! I want some so bad! Lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your car = hnnngg

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Your car = hnnngg
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Haha thanks..I'm starting to get a little tired of the red wheels lol might change it soon.


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Awwww yeah!


Cool DD-1!

Can that puppy be rigged up to the factory deck to see what level it clips at? That would be some handy info for the cruse community


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah which is weird because I did it today and I turned the deck all the way to 45 and no distortion..lol. So I don't know.


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Yeah which is weird because I did it today and I turned the deck all the way to 45 and no distortion..lol. So I don't know.


Good to know! Thanks for checking mate


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

justdofit said:


> Good to know! Thanks for checking mate


No problem man lol.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow you done some retry cool mods 

love the sound system that thing funking BUMPS ! 
Loving the headlights and tail lights think they really match the rest of the car 
and the interior paint really matches the interior 
the front end for me is the best thing you have done it looks real mean , you imagine it must have a stocking v8 under there with how aggressive it looks . Good job man you done well ! 

Only criticism I have is the wheel size them 16s kinda ruin it for me . You should defiantly be rolling on some oem 18s that would just put the cherry on top of the cake 

again good job and keep us posted


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

stamas said:


> Wow you done some retry cool mods
> 
> love the sound system that thing funking BUMPS !
> Loving the headlights and tail lights think they really match the rest of the car
> ...


I appreciate the kind words man. Thank you. As of right now where I stand I'm on a time crunch for getting the system done..and I'm also looking for a set of ECO wheels..lol ugh!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw you snag a pair of ECO wheels for a great price (son of a bish...). You put em on yet? Plans for coloring them?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> I saw you snag a pair of ECO wheels for a great price (son of a bish...). You put em on yet? Plans for coloring them?


Haha yeah I did, drove 8 hour round trip for them! As far as it goes right now they are still sitting in the garage. I had some issues come up last month that has caused me to be on a tight budget right now lol. But I plan on powder coating them black, I still have to get tires for them. :/ it'll be another month or two.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY, PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY, PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY

that is all


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY, PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY, PAINT YOUR ENGINE BAY
> 
> that is all


Enlighten me how to do so. I've always thought it looked nice (I've seen yours).


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Shoot me your number and we can chat this weekend. 

Short and simple:

Spray Paint
Spray Paint Trigger Sprayer

2-3 Light Coats (sweeping motion, don't let it pool up)

2-3 Medium Coats (same as before)

Tis all


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You have my number lol. If it's as easy as you say it is then I might just try it once I get back from vacation lol.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm doing my interior grey pieces this weekend. I'll take some pics each step to show what I'm doing and some video of the light/heavier sprays to show what it should look like in action. (please don't **** up during the video lmao)


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh you are going to spray paint them? I dipped mine. Well you have my number so keep me updated man.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Yup, don't want it peeling and I want to be able to wipe it down too or take it apart without fear of peeling.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh I see I see. I'll be looking out for it then.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Yup, don't want it peeling and I want to be able to wipe it down too or take it apart without fear of peeling.


That's why I painted mine, instead of Dip, plus paint opens the color options way up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Shoot me your number and we can chat this weekend.
> 
> Short and simple:
> 
> ...


Go for a comfortable trigger sprayer. Cheap 1 finger sprayer gets weird on you after a while. When you shake the can, readjust the nozzle as the trigger may have shifted around the can. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> That's why I painted mine, instead of Dip, plus paint opens the color options way up.


True..but I've never really set on a color lol.



Merc6 said:


> Go for a comfortable trigger sprayer. Cheap 1 finger sprayer gets weird on you after a while. When you shake the can, readjust the nozzle as the trigger may have shifted around the can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Where might I find the sprayer you speak of?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Any automotive store


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Man, im really digging the look of the front end, that audi look is really nice, i may even be forced to pay homage to it !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

handofgod said:


> Hey Man, im really digging the look of the front end, that audi look is really nice, i may even be forced to pay homage to it !


Thank you. I have removed it so far and gone a different route.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Thank you. I have removed it so far and gone a different route.


pics?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Thank you. I have removed it so far and gone a different route.


I want to try and get that done on the weekend, did you remove the bumper to dip it or just cardboard/paper in behind so as no to cover the rad in dip ? Any pics of the new front look ?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

handofgod said:


> I want to try and get that done on the weekend, did you remove the bumper to dip it or just cardboard/paper in behind so as no to cover the rad in dip ? Any pics of the new front look ?


Yeah I covered up the whole grill with tape so no dip would get on the rad. And I have yet to finish the front. I'm happy with the back so far lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Austin9991 said:


> pics?


I'll post some new pictures when I get back from vacation and finish the front of the car.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Trevor, ill be looking forward to the new pics !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Out with the old...




In with the new


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have some major (hopefully) audio plans in the very near future.. Thank you Andrei!

Will take some other pictures here soon (within the week or two) I have some more plasti dip plans.

But if you can spot the difference you'll get a like lol. I'll post full body, inside and out of what has changed shortly..

Stay tuned community!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Show some pics of the rear (heh) but no, seriously, what is going on with the tails, er rear side marker there in that second photo... white?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What is this "white" that you speak of? Lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks great with the Eco wheels Trevor! Just need some Eibach's now to complete it and I think she's talking about the sidemarkers, they do look white.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> What is this "white" that you speak of? Lol.


In the second photo, look where the tail light is... the rear side marker looks like it's painted the same white as your car. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha you guys have a good eye  yes they are white.

Yeh springs are hopefully in the future


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Haha you guys have a good eye  yes they are white.


Well I definitely want to see some pics of that action if you feel like sharing 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Well I definitely want to see some pics of that action if you feel like sharing
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


Yeah I don't mind. I'll be doing some other things here this weekend and when I'm done I'll post full around car pictures lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

What did you do for your roof?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> What did you do for your roof?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Plasti dip the roof with a think 4 coats of black. No gloss. I want to paint it but I have other things to get done first lol. It looks good far away but if you really look at it up close it looks spotty. I don't know


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

That's how plastidip can be with large panels like the roof or hood, unless you have spray gun it tends to come out spotty in some areas with the spray can. It's a bummer, we tried doing it on my friend's hood and it didn't come out that great :/ but I say do a gloss black vinyl roof, trust me you'll love the look.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> That's how plastidip can be with large panels like the roof or hood, unless you have spray gun it tends to come out spotty in some areas with the spray can. It's a bummer, we tried doing it on my friend's hood and it didn't come out that great :/ but I say do a gloss black vinyl roof, trust me you'll love the look.


Oh I plan on it when I get the chance man. Believe me haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well once I finish a few thing on the Cruze it'll come to a halt. I have another project to work on fixing and tinkering with now lol. The fiancé just bought a 1995 Monte Carlo ls, not bad for a 19 year old car but it needs some work. Will post pictures when I'm not on mobile.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Boo. haha jk. Dip.That.Monte!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Boo. haha jk. Dip.That.Monte!


Well I'm not sure what I am doing with it yet. Waiting for her thoughts lol. She wants a lot of pink so plan to see a lot of different things happen in this thread haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

New pictures!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The new project


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

DO you have a pic with the brake lights on ? I'm curious how much light comes through them ? I think it look pretty awesome with the black roof


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a reminder of what the car looked like a year ago...


Much better now


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Lookin good! Debadge!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Lookin good! Debadge!!


Thank you sir. That is one of many things left to do on my list lol...not enough time though.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup T-bone, now you have a Cruze especially worthy of toting around that female of yours!

What tires did you go with?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup T-bone, now you have a Cruze especially worthy of toting around that female of yours!
> 
> What tires did you go with?
> 
> ...


Hey Jon lol thank you sir.

I wrapped them in Michelin Premier A/S. Just released not too long ago, I was going to go with the defender series but I figured I would give these a try...they are really nice tires. Makes the ecos look purddy!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Hey Jon lol thank you sir.
> 
> I wrapped them in Michelin Premier A/S. Just released not too long ago, I was going to go with the defender series but I figured I would give these a try...they are really nice tires. Makes the ecos look purddy!


Are those the ones that replaced the MXV4? How are they?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Uh I'm not 100% sure, sorry. They are rather nice, I've had them for almost 2 weeks now and nothing bad comes to mind with them. I am really pleased with the tires. I'll be able to give a better detailed review after a couple thousand miles or so lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It's been a great weekend  Just recieved some new toys...:yahoo:


booty shot


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

T-bone's gonna have some bump in his junk!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> T-bone's gonna have some bump in his junk!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


All while rocking my ecos


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Where did you get the mesh portion of the fascia...? Is that stock on a trim level? Or did you purchase black mesh plastic and add it on there?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> Where did you get the mesh portion of the fascia...? Is that stock on a trim level? Or did you purchase black mesh plastic and add it on there?


It's just stock from the dealership.


----------



## ran's cruze (Mar 9, 2014)

i really like how you did the front of your cruze. ? does the plastic
​ dip leave any marks or discoloring when you are taking it off?


----------



## NWNoob (Nov 5, 2015)

If you're going to get a tune you should get a ram or cold air intake and some aftermarket exhaust to awaken your turbo. I don't know about the Cruze's (yet), but on my Subaru you can get a boost solenoid in conjunction with the tune to raise the PSI a little (to a safe level) and get a little more power out of her.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got the bnr/efi live tune and a zzp downpipe with straight pipe from there. It's woken it up quite a bit...also the neighborhood lol. That'll change soon I'm going to quiet it down some soon. Thank you for the info.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NWNoob said:


> If you're going to get a tune you should get a ram or cold air intake and some aftermarket exhaust to awaken your turbo. I don't know about the Cruze's (yet), but on my Subaru you can get a boost solenoid in conjunction with the tune to raise the PSI a little (to a safe level) and get a little more power out of her.


BNR sells a forge BOV that has 2 springs that hold longer for more boost but it's nothing noticeable just makes a sexy sound. I'm pushing 23 ish PSI with my tune.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ran's cruze said:


> i really like how you did the front of your cruze. ? does the plastic
> ​ dip leave any marks or discoloring when you are taking it off?


Depends on if you leave it on there for a long time and your paint fades that's about all I see happening in the future but no stain.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've come to find out goo gone being my best friend when it comes to 2 year old dip. That's for sure.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Will update this when I have the time. A lot of things have changed as far as the car goes.


----------

